# MBNA/Bank of America NEA credit card



## Linda74 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had an MBNA National Education Credit card since back in the day when the deals were fantastic...15,000 mile tickets NY to Florida, NOLA, etc.  MBNA was bought out by Bank of America who quickly changed the website, making it less user friendly, IMHO.  Anyway, yesterday, I attempted to exchange 70,000 miles for tickets to Mexico.  I had preselected flights which met our criteria.  Perhaps I had an unsavy travel agent, but she wanted us to fly through Detroit, Chicago or Denver or take 2 connections.  I could see flights online and had actually chosen some which routed us through Atlanta or Dallas (less danger of snow delays).   I was also told that although we had the miles we would have to pay flight fuel surcharges.  I don't remember this ever happening.   Anyway, I finally hung up and decided to just try to find something using their internet web site which times out every 10 minutes.  Eventually, I did find tickets that ,while not what I originally wanted and which had lengthy layovers, still ended up costing me over $100 but got us there in under 14 hours from NY.  While our tickets were under the $600 maximum, we still had to pay the fuel surcharge.  And...I spent hours getting the tickets.  So, after all of this rambling, I am wondering if anyone else has seen a change in the program and what credit card Tuggers would recommend we switch to for travel rewards..am thinking Capital One????


----------



## LisaH (Jan 6, 2007)

We had similar issues with MBNA even before they were bought by BOA. I have stopped using my II/MBNA/BOA credit card and switched to United Mileage Plus credit card. I'm a 1K with UAL so miles add up pretty quickly. I'm not sure this will work for everyone. CapitalOne is not much better from what I remembered 3-4 years ago, but things may have changed since.


----------



## Giselherr (Jan 6, 2007)

We've recently had trouble trying to access the MBNA/BOA web site & calling customer service has just gotten me disconnected twice, so I finally gave up and am "actively" WAITING for another credit card to come in the mail.  I must be getting two or three a week.


----------



## JimJ (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't tried to redeem points with BA, but I did get irritated having to wait 10 minutes to get through to a rep on the phone, and then getting put on hold and getting cutoff.  After another 10 minute wait on the phone to get through again I finally got the matter settled.  All I was doing was advising them that charges would be coming through from South Africa so they wouldn't block the charges.

Sent the card number over to SA and got a msg from the resort that the card was expired.  Kind of amazing since BA had just sent me a new card a month before with a 2009 expiration date.

As soon as I can find a way to cash in any accumulated points on this card, BA will become history for me.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 6, 2007)

We've got the Capital One No-Hassle miles and we've gotten refunded for tickets three times. You need to spend a LOT on the card--I think it's 125 points for every mile. But we got two RTs from NYC to Chicago and three ($29 each way) RTs from NYC to Pittsburgh, and we've only had it a couple of years. 

The good thing is that you can buy the tickets yourself, through your own travel agent or on the phone or online, whatever cheap flights you can find. You just have to be sure to pay for the tickets with the Capital One card. Then getting the refund is very easy and can all be handled online through their website.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 7, 2007)

It's not just MBNA or BoA -- it's just the way it is these days.  It seems all of the "any airline, any time" reward cards have many restrictions and redemption fees.  The airline frequent flyer programs have a different set of issues and IMO aren't any better.

I finally gave up on the travel/reward programs and I'm now using the Amex blue cash card, which gives 5% & 2% cash back after minimum spend.  This sounded like the best option for us, but we'll see what happens after the first year.


----------



## gdeluca (Jan 7, 2007)

We are still using American Airlines Advantage card. It takes 30,000 miles for Mexico. We booked award travel for May and it cost $23 each ticket so that's not too bad. However, they raised the interest rate on the card to something like 17% and will not bring it down so this will be our last award trip. I think we are going to use USA3000 from now on since it is a cheap, direct flight from St. Louis. None of our other CC have a high interest rate so AA is not worth it anymore.


----------



## sernow (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't touch an MBNA issued card. Had an MBNA card a few years back that had a small revolving balance on, but with a low interest rate. I got a notice that they were raising the rate substantially and when I called they claimed that something about my credit had changed (untrue) and they wouldn't lower the rate. So I paid off the balance, cancelled the card and opened a capital one card at a really low rate that they haven't changed to this day. I really disliked how MBNA treated a long time customer.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't speak to MBNA as I haven't used them.  But I have had a Capital-One card for many years.  in the later years it seems harder to get a fare that falls into their $ limit.    I use software Like Ita   www.itasoftware.com (free to use as a guest)  that shows all the flights and their cost.  SO I have all the flight info in front of me  that meets the criteria of my travel plans and falls within their $ limits.  I give them one shot at  making the connection for me using their system. and it usualy comes in over the $ limit and they want more $$$.   then I say...(with my sweetest most charming voice)  " Let's Try United # 123 leaving out of ABC at 11:45  connecting to  United #456 arriving ito XYZ at 4:33pm... "  then there is silence for a min or two and I usualy hear "WOW, how did you find that? it didn't come up on my system!"  I give them some idle BS about having "Connections"!   and they book the flight and all is well.   You still have to pay the 9/11 and any surcharge fees. so far it has worked well for me.     Roadtriper


----------



## wackymother (Jan 7, 2007)

I just saw an ad for a Discover mileage card and they'll give you 1,000 miles per month for the first 12 months if you use the card each month. Don't know anything else about it but thought it might be of interest.


----------



## riverside (Jan 7, 2007)

We've had the MBNA card for years (now Bank of America).  We booked two tickets to Barbados with them back in October.  I think that may have been before the changeover but I'm not sure.  It was easy then but I researched ahead of time and knew the exact flights I wanted.  At that time the flight cost limit was $900 (45,000 points).  Has that changed?  I did have to pay a $25.00 ticketing fee.

We've looked into other cards but so far haven't found any that we like as well.  I don't care about finance charges as we pay it in full every month.  It will be interesting to see now that it is BOA if their customer service will be as good as is it was.  We put everything we can on the card and it has worked well for us so far.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 7, 2007)

Roadtripper,

Is Southwest Airlines in the Itasoftware search engine?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## cerralee (Jan 7, 2007)

*mbna pain in the ###*

With the recent change over to Bank of America I am now having all kind of issues with the card.  I can no longer pay the account from my primary savings account (local bank) which I used to be able to do.  I called because I was having trouble accessing my account online and it took them three days to get back to me and when they did they said I could pay with my local account before the due date and I gave them my bank information.  They took the information down incorrectly, basically the payment bound=ced and they hit me with late fees, pay by phone charges, and eventually finance charges.  After three months and over $120 in various and assundry charges, even though I paid the next balances in full, they have some kind of goofy rule that if you miss one pay your balance in full you are charged finance charges for the next two months on any balance in your account for any amount of time during the month.  Even though the chain of errors was their fault it took me about two hours and extensive documentation to prove it was their fault in the first place.  The agent finally removed the charges.  I basically told her remove the charges or I will quit using the card.  I could not close it out as I do have points that must be used up first.  Totally exasperating.

lee


----------



## SherryS (Jan 7, 2007)

I used my MBNA/now BA card points for the last time, because of the issues you have mentioned!!  I wasted many hours trying to access the website, wating on hold for an agent, AND THEN HAVING THE AGENT LOSE THE RESERVATION AFTER GIVING ALL MY INFO.  (THE WEBSITE SOMETIMES GOES DOWN AT 8PM EASTERN TIME?????)

The next agent I talked to the next day was unable to get the flights I want (to accompany a FF ticket I had already booked the night before).  GRRRRRRR.

I gave up and booked my own flight online with the BA website, which was the original flights I wanted AND DID INCLUDE SOME FUEL SURCHARGE.  My credit card still has not been charged that fuel surcharge???? , but has been charged the overage and fee from travel agency handling reservations.  I am not complaining about this 

BUT.....I am done with the MBNA or BA/NEA card!!  I am going with my American Airlines card which has a user-friendly website and great availability for reward seats.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 7, 2007)

I still have my MBNA credit card & will continue to use it at BOA ~~ I get 1% back on everything charfed & I have never had any problems even with the merge ~~ Gettin on-line is no problem & no problems what-so-ever with them ~~ Its amazin to read all the problems y'all are havin ~~


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 7, 2007)

I have had a MBNA card for many years.  I dont use it very often and they were always good with me.  Put me on the travel point plan a couple of years back.  I thought it would be a good because there isnt a yearly fee. 

 Used the card this last month and got frustrated with thier new Bank of America  internet site.  I finally got lock out. I  called the rep and after the biggest run around said he couldnt see where I was locked out.  Finally I found someone that could see where it was locked out and they said they would fix it. After 5 different calls on 5 different days going over the same information       its still locked out so I cant pay the bill.  One rep said I would have to go to one of thier offices (not going to happen-over 100 miles away).  So Ive sent the full payment in the mail and wont use them again.  :annoyed: 

 Keep spreading the word about companies.  It is the best or worst advertment out there.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 7, 2007)

After reading this thread I tried to access our account and can't find how!  What is the web address, please.  
Thanks
Anita


----------



## LisaH (Jan 7, 2007)

https://wwwa.managerewardsonline.com/RMSapp/Ctl/entry?pid=mwprwd
Click the red "Sign On" on the upper right and then go from there. You need your credit card #, last name and zip code to get in.


----------



## Linda74 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice to know I am not alone....I guess if you have miles to use, do your research ahead of time using ITA software, Kayak or Mobissimo, and then try to book online, bypassing their phone reservations.  But...for me the new credit card search continues.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 7, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Roadtripper,
> 
> Is Southwest Airlines in the Itasoftware search engine?
> 
> ...



No, SWA isn't one they quote.   the only luck I've had booking SWA is on their own website.  I don't think Capital One's travel Agents look at SWA either/ at least they have never given me that option


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 7, 2007)

*mbna education cc.*

I used to always use my MBNA then BOA cc for everything as it used to
give me savings bonds.  They discontinued it and I've switched to 2 US air cc.

I was missing the boat (plane) on FF miles w cc use.  Does anyone know if BOA gave both savings bonds and allowed ff miles?


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jan 9, 2007)

I use Citibank Diamond Preferred.  Best deal I can find.  You can get more then 1% refund if you can find a usable plane ticket that costs more.


----------



## Spence (Jan 9, 2007)

I have two cards from my credit unions that I use most along with a BoA USAir Card that I use only to 25K because they then credit 10K to preferred status and provides two $99 companion tix.

Anyway the two cards are associated with two of my credit unions.. maybe a credit union you have access to uses these trademark systems..

The first card is called Flagship Rewards and you earn a point per dollar spent.
Redemption for airline tix is as follows:
15,000 pts for $300 ticket
20,000 pts for $500 ticket
30,000 pts for $750 ticket
40,000 pts for $1000 ticket
60,000 pts for $1500 ticket
100,000 pts for $2000 ticket

any ticket, any class, and you can supplement with cash up to $100 meaning get a $600 ticket with 20,000 pts +$100 instead of blowing 30,000 pts.
No restriction on advance booking or Sat night stay.

The second card is called Score Card and you earn a point per dollar spent.
Redemption for airline tix is different and is as follows:
FROM 48 States to
W/in 48 States - 20,000 pts
Canada - 30,000
Mexico/Caribbean - 45,000
Alaska - 50,000
Hawaii - 50,000
Europe - 60,000
South America - 70,000
Asia - 80,000
Eastern Europe - 86,000
Middle East - 93,000
Africa - 139,000
Aus/NZ - 170,000

West coast cities to Honolulu - 40,000
Hawaii inter-island - 15,000 pts

All Score Card restricted to advance booking 30days w/Sat night stay, AND all individual destinations in all the areas described are not covered.  Like some cards described by others, you pay for security fees and fuel charges.
But, here's the kicker.. every October they have double points month.  Those that know me know I have significant MFs to pay and they get paid in October with this card, reach the credit limit, pay off the card online, charge more MFs, repeat.  So, effectively the points are cut in HALF, this is great for 48 States flights, any CONUS destination only 10K in MF payments gets me a ticket!

The Score Card also offers some other options

W/in 48 States  21day adv  Sat night stay  ALL sec/fuel fees included - 25,000 pts
W/in 48 States  30day adv  Sat night stay  ANY coach seat even if adv fare not available - 30,000 pts

and a couple other esoteric options.


The cards are out there, you just gotta find them, these were all VISA by the way.  And use the best one for the specific situation.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 9, 2007)

We have a BofA World Points card for travel rewards.  We got it as a First Union card after we dumped the MBNA NEA Visa card when they mileage awards became inferior.

We kept it when First Union was acquired by Wachovia.

Then MBNA acquired Wachovia and we were back with MBNA.

Then BofA acquired MBNA, so now it's a BofA card.

In all of that time, I've never had a bit of problem redeeming it for tickets.  Well, I take that back.  Two weeks before Thanksgiving I checked on flights from CHI to SEA for the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  Nothing available - can you imagine that?  (that was a joke, folks).

I've found the Travel Rewards web site to be buggy, but I've always been able to get through it. I input my desired itinerary, and it gives me flight options and fees. For the flights I've checked, they've often offered me fares that are not generally available and are less than what I can see at sights such as Orbitz for the same itinerary - and those fares are often close to what the fare allowances are for the flights in which I'm interested.


----------



## andrea t (Jan 10, 2007)

I am now on the hunt for a card like Spence's Flagship Rewards card.  I accumulate miles for business class seats to Europe and this looks like it would make the redemption easier.  I use Amex Delta and have consistently had good luck, although last year was a struggle and and to compromise a bit more than I woould have liked.


----------



## Linda74 (Jan 10, 2007)

Please let us know the details if you find a card like Steve;s Flagship rewards....that sounds like a great card.


----------

